# 5/13 Rough...But Productive



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Same routine as last Saturday, took 3 of us, made out limit. Back home and showered and eating fresh snapper by 5 with boat clean. FWC was out again doing rounds.

Biggest was 30, smallest was 24.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

30 and 24 pounds or inches? Those are some nice snappers!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Was it 3-4 like predicted?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

It looked sloppy. We canceled. Great job going at it


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

zodiac470 said:


> 30 and 24 pounds or inches? Those are some nice snappers!



Inches....


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Was it 3-4 like predicted?


Yeah, it was def a 3-4s and the wind was brutal.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

That makes twice that you have caught the limit. I wasn't as lucky. Great looking snapper.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Was you using Live bait? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Lexcore said:


> Was you using Live bait?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------

